# Mefos scheinen wieder da zu sein...



## Broesel (13. Oktober 2002)

Moins zusammen,

ganz kurz entschlossen habe ich heute Nachmittag einen Angelversuch in Dazendorf gemacht. Hier, in Trittau, alles trocken. Je höher ich kam, desto nasser wurde es...
Das einzig tröstliche war, dass der Wind nicht störend auffiel, da er von hinten kam.

Kurz gesagt, ich hatte 2 Nachläufer, von denen einer einmal kurz den Blinker angestupst hatte und sich kurz vor mir mit einem enormen Schwall verabschiedete.

Ne ganze Weile später folgte ein zweiter Fisch direkt bis an Ufer und ich war froh, dass er nicht geschnappt hatte. Es war ein Fisch in vollem Hochzeitskleid von vielleicht 50-60 cm Länge. Er guckte mich nur blöde an und drehte gelangweilt wieder ab...habe mich zu hause erstmal im Spiegel betrachtet, obs vielleicht an meinem Aussehen liegt...:q 

Das war es eigentlich auch schon, außer dass zum Schluß immer mehr Schneeflocken im Regen waren und ich wie ein begossener Pudel aussah.

Aber die Kontakte lassen wieder hoffen...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Oktober 2002)

Moiun Brösel!
Ist ja gut zu hören das die Mefos wieder unter Land kommen. Ab 1. Oktober können wir dann auch wieder los.
Das eine Forelle im Hochzeitskleid vor dir ausbüchst kann ich gut verstehen.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (13. Oktober 2002)

*Moin*

Sie sind da!
Beim Brandungsangeln am Samstag knallte bei mir und meinen Kollegen gleich 3 Stück auf die Ruten und das nicht zu knapp. (Hatte schon Angst um meine Ruten) Leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Oktober 2002)

Das höre ich gerne. Wird auch wieder Zeit für ne Mefo.  :m 
Dies Jahr ist eher mein Dorschjahr!!!


----------



## mot67 (13. Oktober 2002)

na da kommt doch freude auf!
werd mein glück gleich naechste woche versuchen! *freu*


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (13. Oktober 2002)

*PS*

Nachtrag, wir saßen am Strand von Bojendorf, ablandiger Wind!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Oktober 2002)

@ Broesel

Na das hört man doch gerne.  
Nur.... sag mir mal, wo waren die Biester nur so lange? ;+ 
Wenn sie im tieferen Wasser waren, was haben die da gefressen ? Ihr Hauptfutterangebot kommt doch in den Uferbereichen vor. Oder jagt ne 45.ger MeFo, den 20cm langen Heringen hinterher ? Das ist ja nun wieder das Futterangebot der größeren MeFo´s.
Also wo waren die Meerforellen ?? Hatten die Fastenzeit ?

Das wäre doch mal ein Tierfilmerprojekt oder ?  #h


----------



## Angelheini (14. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Leute,

heute mal was für mich als Mefo-Rookie.
Habt Ihr zufälligerweise mal Bilder, wie die Mefos im Hochzeitskleid aussehen und welche genauen Schonzeiten sie haben. Das vergesse ich immer wieder #q 

Danke Euch und Gruß
Angelheini


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Oktober 2002)

Moin Heini!
Mit einem Bild kann ich dir nicht dienen. Aber ich habe die Schonzeiten für dich. Jedenfalls unsere in Meck/Pomm.
MeFo und Lachs im Süßwasser (Binnenfischereiordnung) 1.Juli bis 31.März
MeFo und Lachs im Salzwasser (Küstenfischereiordnung) 1.August bis 31. Oktober
geht als bei uns auch bald wieder los.  :z 
Noch mehr infos zu den Gesetzen bekommst du hier !


----------



## havkat (14. Oktober 2002)

Schön zu hören Broesel!
Ratet mal, wer nächsten Donnerstag ins Wochenende geht und erst Dienstag wieder auffe Maloche muß? :q

@Angelheini
Voll durchgefärbt ungefähr so:




Bevor ihr mich haut, der Fisch stammt natürlich nicht aus dem Meer, sondern ist ein überwinterter Milchner. Ein Spätabsteiger aus der Mörrum. Gefangen Ende April.
Die Rogner verfärben nicht so stark, tendieren ins graue, manchmal messinfarbene Flanken und es werden z.T. auch rote Punkte wie bei der Bachforelle sichtbar. Erstes Merkmal:
Bei beiden Geschlechtern werden die, sonst lose sitzenden Schuppen fest und glanzlos.


----------



## mot67 (14. Oktober 2002)

hab da was gefunden:




die meerforelle sieht im laichkleid der bachforelle sehr ähnlich,
mit der sie auch eng verwandt ist, wenn es nicht sogar die 
gleiche art ist. also alle gelblich oder bräunlich gefärbten 
fische schonend zurücksetzen. hoffe das hilft dir bei der 
fischbestimmung


----------



## havkat (14. Oktober 2002)

Schönes Bild mot67!
In diesem Färbungsstadium trifft man sie auch schon im Meer an.
Nur....die Meerforelle ist nicht mit der Bachforelle verwandt, sie ist die Stammform aller heimischer Forellenarten, also der Bach,- u. Seeforelle. Darum heißt sie auch &quot;Trutta trutta&quot;.
She´s the Boss! :q


----------



## Mefo (14. Oktober 2002)

Ich angel zu 100 % in der Ostsee auf Meerforelle und , bei mir sind die bunten Meerforellen das ganze Jahr hindurch geschont.Man schlachtet ja auch keine trächtigen Schweine,Rinder usw. nur bei Fischen sieht man leichtfertig drüber hinweg z.B.Jagd auf Dick Dorsche.Das gleiche gilt auch bei absteigenden Hungerhaken die sich in der Ostsee wieder vollfressen .
Gruß aus Plön


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Oktober 2002)

Heute bin ich ganz kurtzentschlossen nach an die Küste gefahren.

Als ich  um etwa 13 Uhr auf den Parkplatz fuhr, was sah ich da ?

Ein Freund war schon seit 9 Uhr dabei das Riff zu behaken !
Er erzählte das er kurz nach dem er kam einige Heringe springen sah, und direkt danach einen dicken Mefo-Rücken (seine Schätzung: ca. 10 Pfd.).
Das lies ja hoffen !!!
Auch ich begann darauf hin mit der Fliegenrute zu fischen.
Schon nach dem 2. Wurf hatte ich einen Nachläufer.
Als sich dies jedoch mehrmals wiederholte sah ich das es Hornhechte waren (ca. 30 cm.lang).
Da wir in etwa 50-60 Meter Entfernung Möwen rauben sahen, die wie es schien Sandaale fingen schien es nur logisch die Spinnrute zu nehmen.
Mein Freund hatte beim Beladen seines Autos am Morgen allerdings ein kleines&quot;Mißgeschick&quot;, so das er keine (intakte) Spinnrute dabei hatte.
Ich versuchte mit einem Gladsax-Wobbler die Forellen in seine Wurfweite zu locken  .
Dabei ging mir der erste Horni an den Haken.
Köderwechsel: More-Silda (Kupfer 18g)
Um 16 Uhr (nach etlichen Hornhecht-Nachläufern und Zupfern) bekam ich einen heftigen Biß, direkt nachdem der Blinker auf´s Wasser traf.
Wir merkten sofort das es sich um etwas größeres handelt, und mein Kolege ging um den Kescher vom Ufer zu holen (Die Bisse kamen erst nachdem er ihn weggelegt hatte   ).
Kurzer aber heftiger Drill, die Bremse kam zweimal zum Einsatz, und er konnte keschern.
Leider war es ein brauner Fisch, so das ich ihn nur kurz im Kescher gemessen hatte (58 cm.), und mein Freund  schnell noch ein Bild von &quot;uns&quot; machte.

Danach ist er mir aus den Fingern gerutscht.














Ein schönes gefühl, wenn man ein so schönes Tier langsam davonschwimmen sieht !!!


----------



## Mefo (14. Oktober 2002)

@ Mario
Toller Fisch Mario. :m  :q  :m 
Ungewöhnlich das die Hornis noch so zahlreich zu dieser Jahreszeit gefangen werden;+  ;+ 

Gruß aus Plön


----------



## Maddin (14. Oktober 2002)

Ja PETRI Mario #6 
Auch wenn es ´ne Braune war...wer weiss wieviele Leute
die mitgenommen hätten :r


----------



## Ace (14. Oktober 2002)

Herrliche News#6  :l 

War ja klar dat havkat hier wieder son Monster reinstellt   :q #r

@Mario toller Fisch -Glückwunsch- :m #r
Vollblutprofis handeln so wie du #6


----------



## Geier0815 (14. Oktober 2002)

Bei uns in S-H gilt die Schonzeit vom 1.10 - 31.12 für gefärbt Fische. Wobei mir jeder gefärbte, unabhängig vom Kalender, aus den Händen fällt!


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Oktober 2002)

)1.10 - 31.12  ???
Das hatte ich aus den genannten Gründen schon vergessen.
Mir rutschen braune Forellen immer aus der Hand (muss an den Schuppen liegen  )


----------



## Maddin (14. Oktober 2002)

Zu den Schonzeiten habe ich noch was anderes gefunden:

Schonzeit Binnengewässer : *01.10. - 31.12 *  ( nur gefärbte Meerforellen !!! )
Schonzeit Küstengewässer : *01.08. - 31.10 *  ( nur gefärbte Meerforellen !!! )

Was stimmt denn nu? Ist mir eigentlich auch egal....bei unseren 
dänischen Angelkollegen gilt ganzjährig ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz:

Gefärbte Fische werden sofort wieder zurückgesetzt. #6


----------



## Geier0815 (14. Oktober 2002)

@ Maddin,

Schonzeiten sind Ländersache und deshalb verschieden! Egal wie unsinnig oder nicht. Wie gesagt, gefärbte fallen auch mir immer aus der Hand. Aber mal zurück zum Thema: In der Kieler Förde sind die MeFos noch nicht angekommen. Ist nicht nur meine Meinung, hab mich inzwischen mit vielen hier auf der Ecke unterhalten! Die beste Idee hatte heute &acute;nen Typ mit &acute;ner Fliegenrute in der Hand: Die MeFos sind schon in die Süßgewässer aufgestiegen!  :q


----------



## Ace (14. Oktober 2002)

> die Mefo´s sind schon in die Süssgewässer aufgestiegen


  :q  :q  :q 

hab zwar noch keine gefärbte gefangen, hab aber auch gehört das die so schwierig in der Hand zu halten sein sollen


----------



## Broesel (14. Oktober 2002)

jupps,
gefärbte Fische sind einfach so schwer festzuhalten. Und wenn sie einem als Nachläufer folgen, mache ich immer wieder irgendwas verkehrt, dass sie nicht anbeißen... ;+ 

Und sollte sich doch mal ein brauner Fisch an den Haken verirren, so kann ich Marios Gefühle voll und ganz teilen. Es ist ein schönes Gefühl, wenn er wieder reinflutscht und man ihn vielleicht irgendwann später (als schöner Silberling)erneut rausholt, aber dafür  konnte er für ordentlich Nachwuchs sorgen. Falls nicht irgendso ein...nein ich sags lieber nicht...:e 

@Havkat, 
rate mal, wer die ganze nächste Woche frei hat... :q


----------



## Ace (14. Oktober 2002)

> Es ist ein schönes Gefühl, wenn er wieder reinflutscht und man ihn vielleicht irgendwann später (als schöner Silberling)erneut rausholt


Also Broesel wirklich das hätte ich nicht von dir erwartet :q 
Wenn das die Ferkelfahndung sieht bist du drann :z 

@all
Mi,Do,Fr, & Samstag noch arbeiten und dann 2 wochen Urlaub :q  :q  :q 
Und der fängt schonmal mit BB-CUP am Sonntag an :z


----------



## Broesel (14. Oktober 2002)

@ACE,
menno...der Fisch reinflutscht...aber da sieht man mal wieder, was für Gedanken du hegst...nenene :q


----------



## havkat (15. Oktober 2002)

Moin!

Habe, nach dem Reinstellen des Bildes, mit reichlich Postings zum Thema &quot;Gefärbte entnehmen&quot; gerechnet, und wurde nicht enttäuscht. :q
Selbstverständlich entnehme ich auch keine gefärbten Aufsteiger und verhungerte Absteiger schon mal gaaanich! 
Der betreffende Milchner war ein typischer Bummelant, der den gesamten Winter, bis weit in den Frühling hinein im Fluss geblieben ist.
Das ist in Flüssen mit gutem Nahrungsangebot wie Mörrumsån oder Emån nicht ungewöhnlich. Manchmal bleiben sie sogar im Unterlauf, bzw. Brackwasser und werden nicht blank (&quot;Fjordforelle&quot.
Um so einen Fisch handelt es sich hier sehr wahrscheinlich (lt. Aussage der Fachleute vom Laxodling in Mörrum).
Bei 81cm und 7,8kg alles andere als ein &quot;Hungerhaken&quot;. 
Und er war wirklich alles, bloß nicht schlapp oder müde!! :q
Das Fleisch war relativ fett und von heller, leicht rosa Färbung. 
So, das nur mal der Vollständigkeit halber. 

@Broesel
Vielleicht sieht man sich!


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Oktober 2002)

Ich habe in irgendeiner Angelzeitung mal von einer Mefo-&quot;Art&quot; gelesen die sich ein Leben lang im Mündungsbereich von Flüssen aufhält und sich auf grund des reichen Futterangebotes ausschließlich von Fisch ernährt.
Sie soll nie &quot;blank&quot; werden, und ganz weißes Fleisch haben.
Es wurde auch ein spezieller Name genannt, aber daran erinner ich mich nicht mehr.
Hat schonmal einer von euch eine Meerforelle gefangen die weißes Fleisch hatte ?
Auf grund ihrer Ernährung soll es sich um außerordendlich starke und kapitale Fische handeln.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. Oktober 2002)

Herr Broesel,
nun haste aber einen Fehler gemacht.  

BFF vor - sofort verhaften  :q  :q  :q 


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Angelheini (15. Oktober 2002)

So, bevor es wieder zur BFF geht,
möchte ich mich ganz herzlich für die vielen Erklärungen und vor allem die Bilder bedanken. Verwechseln kann man die Mefos im Hochzeitskleid ja nun wahrlich nicht, obwohl die ja ziemlich schlüpfrig zu sein scheinen   

Viele Grüße Angelheini


----------



## havkat (15. Oktober 2002)

@mario

Gibt´s! Die Dänen nennen sie _Fjordørred_.
Mein Schwede war, mit ziemlicher Sicherheit, eine und ein Freund hat, ich glaube im Mariager Fjord eine erwischt.
Nachts, Mitte Mai, auf Fliege. War ein Fisch von guten 4kg und bunt wie ein Papagei. Ebenfalls ein Milchner.
Er zweifelte nach der Landung an seinem Verstand. Sah einer Bachforelle zum Verwechseln ähnlich, wenn das Salzwasser nicht wäre! :q Ebenfalls fast weißes Fleisch.
Die Dänen wollen das Phänomen der Nichtwanderer näher untersuchen.


----------



## Broesel (15. Oktober 2002)

@Havkat

danke für die genaue Info zu diesen &quot;Dauergefärbten&quot;. Ich muß gestehen, ich habe bislang von dieser Art noch nichts gehört. Aber man lernt ja nie aus....Wie gut, dass es das AB gibt :z 

@Stephan,
wieso habe ich einen Fehler gemacht? Das sind doch nur *Eure* schlüpfrigen Gedanken. Ich bin klein, schüchtern sensibel, unschuldig, ungeküßt und von Naur aus grundsolide. Solche Gedanken würde ich nienich hegen...wirklich...:q


----------



## mot67 (21. Oktober 2002)

die forellen sind wirklich voll da!
waren gestern nachmittag zu zweit am weissenhaeuser strand, 
ca. 10 angler und 5 bellyboatler im wasser. 
die bellyboetler mussten nach kurz nach unserer ankunft aus 
dem wasser, der wind und welle nahmen stark zu.
wir sind dann nach links den strand runter um die kleine 
spitze rum, auf der grade gedrillt wurde! der angler fing in 
kurzem abstand zwei bunte forellen um die 50cm.
noch ein stück weiter die küste runter fing ein angler in nur
zwei stunden angelzeit eine schöne blanke 57er und eine 45er.
zwei jungs, die mit dem boot vor der küste fischten, fingen 
auch zwei untermassige.
wir gingen gestern leider leer aus.

heute vor dazendorf immerhin fischkontakt, eine kleine 35er 
nahm meinen kupferschwarzen hansen flash, und wurde nach 
kurzem drill wieder der ostsee übergeben. 
insgesamt sind sehr viele untermassige fische unterwegs, aber
die 57er beweist, es gibt auch grössere fische.
übrigens wurden alle obengenannten fische auf blech 
gefangen.

gruss mt


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Oktober 2002)

M  t ?
Ich war auch da, habe am rechten Riff ´ne ganze Zeit mit einem anderen Mefo-Angler gestanden.
Warst Du das etwa ???


----------



## mot67 (21. Oktober 2002)

nee, wir waren zu zweit und sind n ganzes stück nach links 
runter. hab schon im anderen thread gelesen, dass du auch da warst 
wir sind um ca. 14.00 wieder abgehauen, habe üble rückenprobleme...
aber wie ich mich kenne, wird es mich nicht allzu lange von der ostsee fernhalten!

gruss mt


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Oktober 2002)

Aha, um 14 Uhr bin ich erst gek...ääh erschschienen.
Ich bin außerdem ein ganzes Stück nach rechts rauf.
Ich nehme an das ihr dann auch auf dem linken (kleinen) Parkplatz gestanden habt ?

Rückenprobleme ?
Da kann ich dir das Fliegenfischen empfehlen, ist viel lockerer (für den Rücken).
Allerdings war es bei dem Wind gestern doch etwas mühsam, so das ich auch zur Spinnrute gegriffen hab (was ich auch sofort wieder im Rücken spüre).


----------



## mot67 (22. Oktober 2002)

moin mario,
die rückenprobs hatte ich schon vorher, hab mir letzte woche mal wieder den ischias oder was auch immer geklemmt.
war wahrscheinlich etwas zu früh am wasser...
sonst hab ich eigentlich keine rückenprobleme beim angeln
und mit der fliege bin ich noch echter abnfänger, da brauch windstille und viel platz
wünsch dir gute fänge, vielleicht trifft man sich ja wirklich mal!


----------



## wodibo (23. Oktober 2002)

Interssantes Thema, vor allem für einen Südländer der das Meeresangeln liebt :l Danke Jungs, war sehr aufschlußreich :m

@Broesel

* Es ist ein schönes Gefühl, wenn er wieder reinflutscht und man ihn vielleicht irgendwann später (als schöner Silberling)erneut rausholt* 

*Taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa* 
Die anderen sind doch auch sachlich geblieben :q  :q  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Oktober 2002)

Mann da hab ich ja glatt überlesen !
Brösel Brösel, da tun sich ja Abgründe auf!

(ich hoffe das lenkt etwas von meiner &quot;Entgleisung&quot; ab)


----------



## Broesel (23. Oktober 2002)

pöh... :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Oktober 2002)

@ Broesel



> pöh...


*Genau !!* 
Steh dazu was man kann oder nicht kann und ignoriere den Neid anderer.  :q  :m  :q


----------



## mot67 (24. Oktober 2002)

muss nur kurz ne fangmeldung loswerden, weil ich mich so freue!
sind heute morgen spontan an die eckernförder bucht bei waabs 
gefahren. das wetter unterwegs alles andere als gut( es hat von
hamburg an durchgegossen) doch kaum kamen wir der küste näher, 
wurden die lücken in den wolken grösser.
8.30 am wasser, schnell in die waders und ab ins wasser. 
klaus war kaum drin schon schrie er nachläufer, nachläufer! 
und was passiert bei mir? keine viertelstunde am werfen und schon rappelts, 
eine wunderschöne, blitzeblanke 55cm mefo nimmt
den hansen gar nicht weit vom ufer. der fisch wehrte sich nicht all zu doll, 
nach 5 min war sie gelandet! meine grösste bis jetzt, wenn auch mit 1,8kg 
nicht die schwerste.ein wirklich schöner fisch:z
kurz darauf fing klaus dann seinen nachläufer, eine nicht 
minder schöne, aber knallbunte 50er, die sich aber wesentlich 
mehr zuwehr setzte. schnell im kescher unsere bewundernden 
blicke für die schönheit und zurück mit ihr. das wars dann an fischen für 
den ganzen weiteren tag, der einige sehr schöne 
regenbögen aufzubieten hatte. ein rundum perfekter tag am meer!
so, das musste einfach raus, petri m:kt


----------



## Ace (24. Oktober 2002)

Herrlicher Tag :l Glückwunsch :m


----------



## mot67 (25. Oktober 2002)

danke ace, es war, auch nach gut durchschlafener nacht, ein 
herrlicher tag! gruss mt


----------



## Hafjo (30. Oktober 2002)

moin,

war heute Nachmittag kurz zur Küste, um die ruhige Wetterlage auf Mefo auszunutzen. Es war ca. 15 Uhr Nachmittags und schon nach dem 3. Wurf, in Gedanken war ich noch nicht ganz bei der Sache, ein Zupfer und ich dachte schon wieder kraut am Hacken, bis ich kurz vor mir einen riesigen Schwall sah und weg war sie. Das fängt ja gut an, dachte ich. Ich sucht nun die ersten 10 Meter vor meinen Füssen mit dem Hansen ab und da, schon wieder eine Attacke auch der Fisch war sofort wieder weg. Kurz darauf, der Blinker war kurz vor meinen Füssen, die nächste Attacke und diesmal sahs der Hacken. Nach einen ordentlichen Drill mit 2 Sprüngen konnte ich eine 51cm Mefo landen. Anschliessend hatte ich noch einen Biss, der aber wieder ins Leere ging. 






Hafjo


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. Oktober 2002)

@ Hafjo

*Klasse !*   ...und Petri Heil  :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Oktober 2002)

Schöner Fang Hafjo! Petri Heil.


----------



## marioschreiber (31. Oktober 2002)

Ich will ja nicht &quot;unken&quot;, aber in meinen Augen ist die BRAUN .
 :r  :e  :r


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Oktober 2002)

.....in meinen auch!


----------



## Broesel (31. Oktober 2002)

mir kommt sie leider auch sehr &quot;fleckig&quot; vor... ;+  :r


----------



## havkat (31. Oktober 2002)

Jjjepp!

Ende der Hochzeitsreise. Na trotzdem Petri Hafjo. Denke du hast sie für ´ne Blanke gehalten. Hättest sonst wohl kaum Bilder reingestellt. 
Richtig silberblank, mit losen Schuppen. Alles andere lass wieder sausen. Richtig schön bunt werden hauptsächlich die Kerle. (Protzen und so )


----------



## Hafjo (31. Oktober 2002)

Sorry Jungs,

aber mir erschien sie ziehmlich silber nach der Landung und andere Angelkollegen vor Ort meinten dies auch. Aber beim Ausnehmen dann die böse Überraschung - Rogen!!!! Hab jetzt irgendwie ein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## Maddin (31. Oktober 2002)

Jo, klassisches Eigentor! Trotzdem wird dir hier keiner den Kopf abreissen. Wie Havkat schon sagte, hättest du es gewusst, dann hättest du bestimmt nicht die Bilder hier rein gestellt. Du hast nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen gehandelt. Hast du vorher schon mal eine Braune gefangen? Ne? Na und wenn einem dann auch noch andere sagen &quot;die is blank&quot;........ein Freund von mir hat vor langer Zeit mal eine Aalmutter gefangen. Die war leider trächtig....hat er beim Ausnehmen gemerkt.....lebendige Junge......der hatte Tränen in den Augen. Ist halt Lehrgeld.....traurig aber war.


----------



## Bonifaz (31. Oktober 2002)

Nun macht Hafjo mal nicht klein! Er hat sie zurecht im guten Gewissen gefangen und , so wie ich ihn kenne , versorgt.
Sieht zwar bräunlich aus, aber auf anderen Bildern ist sie Blank.
Petri Heil !!


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Oktober 2002)

Manomann,
es geht doch nicht um kleinmachen! Es ist ne gefärbte - und
das ist Tatsache. Ist doch besser, man sprichts offen an. Es
schauen sich auch viele die Bilder an und haben nie vorher
ne Mefo gesehen. Für die ist das dann ne blanke - und lernens auch nicht!!
Leute, die das gezielt machen, stellen hier keine Bilder rein. Hab da schon ganz andere Spezies erlebt! Jetzt weiß
unser Sportfreund, wie sie aussieht - und basta.


----------



## Broesel (31. Oktober 2002)

jupps, hier will niemand irgend jemanden &quot;kleinmachen&quot;. Das war lediglich eine Feststellung, dass es sich um einen gefärbten Fisch handelt. Man muß so ein Tier (gefärbte, Absteiger) wirklich erstmal in Natura sehen, damit man weiß, womit man es zu tun hat. Auf Bildern ist es mitunter schwer zu erkennen.
Ich muß auch gestehen, die erste Angefärbte hätte ich fast abgeschlagen, wenn mich nicht jemand drauf hingewiesen und mir es erklärt hätte...
Das das keine vorsätzliche Handlung war, dass ist doch klar zu erkennen.. :m


----------



## Hafjo (31. Oktober 2002)

Ja, meine erste Braune, obwohl soviel&quot;braun&quot; war da gar nicht. Beim nächsten Mal gehts  garantiert zurück in Wasser. Übrigens, wie Bilder doch täuschen können. Hier mal die selbe Forelle, nur hinter grünem Hintergrund fotografiert. Sieht doch biltz-blank aus oder?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. Oktober 2002)

Mensch Leute, man traut sich ja garnicht irgendwelche Bilder mit Fangmeldungen hier reinzustellen.
Ich muss mich dann noch vielleicht entschuldigen das ich nen Fisch gefangen habe und den zum Verzehr mit nach Hause genommen habe. :g 
Nee ich ich mach sowas hier nicht mehr, wer weiss wer mir daraus noch nen Strick dreht ?  ;+ 

Ist doch so, seit doch mal ehrlich. Als wenn der Hafjo nen Straftäter ist, das er ne Halb-Bunte als ne Blanke angesehen hat.
...na mal sehen was ich jetzt mit diesem Posting losgetreten habe ?????? Oh Gott, oh Gott.......


----------



## marioschreiber (1. November 2002)

Hier wird keiner angeklagt !
Jedenfalls nicht wenn es ein Versehen war, was auch ich glaube.

TROTZDEM sollte man das aber immer ansprechen.


----------



## havkat (1. November 2002)

Möööönsch Mike!

Keiner beschwört hier den Weltuntergang.
Der Hafjo soll sich freuen und keine grauen Haare wachsen lassen.
Man lernt nie aus und wenn man hundert Jahre alt wird. Beim nächsten Aufsteiger weiß er Bescheid.
Ist doch ein Info-Pool hier, oder nich?


----------



## Mohrchen (3. November 2002)

Hallo Leute, 
haltet mal bitte den Ball flach! Auf dem ersten Bild sah die Meerforelle von Hafjo für mich wie eine Braune und auf dem zweiten Bild der selben Meerforelle sah sie wie eine Silberne aus. Ich finde in dieser Situation konnte man schwer erkennen, ob es eine Braune oder Silberne ist! 
Also lasst den Hafjo in Ruhe - Bitte!!!
Mohrchen


----------



## marioschreiber (14. November 2002)

Kurze Meldung von heute:

Zwei Grönländer gefangen (natürlich zurückgesetzt), und einen im Sprung verloren.
Zeit 13.30 - 16.30 Uhr
Köder olar Magnus (natürlich an der Fliegenrute :z )


----------



## havkat (14. November 2002)

Gut du! #6


----------



## Ace (14. November 2002)

schönes Ding, da hast du ja doch noch Erfolg mit der Fliege, Glückwunsch:m


----------



## Hafjo (14. November 2002)

Glückwunsch, nicht schlecht.
war heute auch los selbe Zeit, eine Mefo im Drill verloren. Köder HansenFlash Grün-silber 16g.

Wo warst DU? Ich war in der Eckernförder Bucht-Stohl.


----------



## marioschreiber (14. November 2002)

Privatstrecke


----------



## Klausi (14. November 2002)

Am Montag wurde selbst von Kutter aus, eine Meerforelle auf Pilker, vor Rügen gefangen.


----------



## marioschreiber (14. November 2002)

Das sind meist die Großen, erzähl mal genaueres!


----------



## Klausi (14. November 2002)

Mit Kutter von Glowe aus.Bei Arkona.


----------



## janko (15. November 2002)

hallo leute,
habe gerade mit nem kumpel aus stralsund telefoniert,die waren jetzt 6 mal um ganz rügen rum.was soll ich sagen--nixxx war. dafür haben sie die insel mal wieder mit mefo-netzen zugesch... er sagt soviel hat er noch nie gesehen, nicht mal im frühjahr. :r  :r  :r manche stehen so dicht am ufer, daß du hinwaten kannst. wann passiert da bloß endlich was  das ist doch wirklich zum  :v 
gruß janko


----------



## Klausi (15. November 2002)

Ja durch den Wind der in der letzten Zeit gewesen ist ,sind die Fischer nicht raus gekommen , und jetzt können sie raus und stellen gleich alles zu. Habe ich auch gesehen das die sehr dicht am Land stehen und man slalom fahren muß um daran vorbei zu kommen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. November 2002)

Ja das ist schlimm mit den Netzen. Vor Rerik Kühlungsborn ist auch alles dicht in den letzten Wochen. In Rerik haben vor drei Wochen einige Brandungsangler ein Netz an Land gezogen weil es seit mehreren Tagen so dicht am Strand stand. Vorgefunden wurden endlos viele tote kleine Dorsche und Butt. Das wurde natürlich zur Anzeige gebracht aber ob der Fischer mit Strafen zu rechnen hat das bezweifel ich.


----------



## Mohrchen (17. November 2002)

Das kann ja wohl nicht sein   .
Die Meerforellen, die von den Dänen jedes Jahr für teures Geld in Fünen besetzt werden, werden von den ... Fischern einfach weggefangen :r . Das ist ja zum :v .
Mohrchen


----------



## havkat (17. November 2002)

Moin!

Fehmarn, Mefo, 12 kg, Küstenangler, *nicht*  beim Trolling.

Gerücht?
Weiß jemand Genaueres?


----------



## marioschreiber (17. November 2002)

Ich höre mich mal um!


----------



## marioschreiber (17. November 2002)

Habe eben etwas rumtelefoniert.
Von &quot;meinen&quot; Leuten weiß keiner was darüber.
Bis in den Laden von Udo ist auch nichts davon vorgedrungen.
Die größte bekannte Forelle an diesem WE auf Fehmarn hatte 62cm..

Andererseits, möglich ist alles!
Lässt sich das Gerücht denn etwas zurückverfolgen?


----------



## Ace (17. November 2002)

War am Samstag Westermarkelstorf und Wallnau bis 15:00 dann wurde der Regen zu stark und wir haben uns verzogen.
Also ich hatte die von 12kg jedenfalls nicht, LEIDER!!!
Habe einen guten Fisch in Westermarkelstorf verloren aber auch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. :c 
In Wallnau hatte Markus einen Nachläufer und Ich einen kurzen Anfasser vom Belly Boat sonst war leider nix. :c 
War aber trotzdem schön


----------



## havkat (18. November 2002)

@Mario
Werd mal nachgraben. War so auf die Schnelle, bei ´nem doppelten Mirabellenbrand.  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (18. November 2002)

Hab heute weitergeforscht (lässt einem ja keine Ruhe), scheint aber nichts dran zu sein.

Hatte heute übringends einen Biss, auf &quot;Polar-Magnus&quot;.
Wollte aber nicht hängen bleiben :c .


----------

